# Iverson's 3s!! Nice!!



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha Iverson hit 7 threes in a quarter, Oh my god!! He has the highest point total for the USA Team this year so far and ever I think. 

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/03_molyq_game5.html


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

He has the highest total ever in a qualifying game. 

AI is a baller and the US was damn smart to include him on this team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> He has the highest total ever in a qualifying game.
> 
> AI is a baller and the US was damn smart to include him on this team.


I laugh at all of those posters that said AI shouldnt be included on this Olympic team


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

u r right that was awesome especially his last 3, Iverson is the Man...the best player behind Duncan in this tournament


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

would that be considered,as an "in the zone" performance,or was that just being played against some over seas garbage players?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice performance..
The 3 pt line is closer though.. so im not as impressed.. But that last three was deep...


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

it was clearly a "in the zone performance" cuz his last 3 shot was far behind the line...especially the last(like Kobe against Utah Jazz at staple center)...

but the 2 best player(Nash and Benett) were on the bench, Canada is the very good team with all the starter, they really outplayed US team in the first quarter, it was amazing


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

why did triano bench nash and barrett, the candian team was winning and nash setup so many alley oopps, once nash and barrett got benched the us raped us bad.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Becuz their goal was to qualify for the olympics.. not to beat the US.. they wanted to rest their guys


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Even with the closer line, that's still some fine shooting from a guy who isn't a great shooter -- good job AI.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

that's true but it just looks bad because we got beat by like 40 points and were not that bad of a team. barrett should get a trytout with an nba team he is a pretty decent player


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

> why did triano bench nash and barrett


cuz this game was not important for canada...the game against Brazil today is...

i think Argentina will do the same, they will show their true skills in demi-finals and finals...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson could be a very good shooter if he didn't have to put up so many shots in philly. His mid-range shooting is great.

So glad that USA basketball put him on this team. Really, counting the end of last season and the playoffs, and these qualifiers, Iverson has really changed his game. He's playing more and more like Isiah Thomas(I think he named his latest kid after Zeke recently--so it might be a conscious effort).

This type of play bodes well for Iverson and Robinson and the Sixers.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Iverson is one of the great streak shooters and it's not like he's incompetent from 3. 

To me, adding AI makes up in a small degree for omitting Isiah Thomas on the 92 team. AI is one of the top tier stars in the NBA. He should be on Team USA.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EuroScout</b>!
> u r right that was awesome especially his last 3, Iverson is the Man...the best player behind Duncan in this tournament


No, that'd be Jason Kidd


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

> Original post by *mofo*
> No, that'd be Jason Kidd


Kidd 6 ast
AI 4 ast (for a SG)

Kidd 35.7 fg%(0% 3pts)
AI 66.7 fg%(70% 3pts)

Kidd 1.1 stl
AI 1.9stl

Kidd 2.6 ppg
AI 15.2 ppg (best scorer)


I know stats don't say everything but i can watch every US game...and IMO the best backourt player is Iverson , no doubt, everytime when the US team struggle they pass the ball to Ivy, he's playing at the same level of his last all-star game: unselfish and unstoppable...awesome performance for a man who shouldn't be include in this team


"I've been with him for six years but this has been the best two weeks he's ever played. Just trying to do the right thing, taking what's available.
I think he makes other players better and the people around him make him better"Larry Brown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EuroScout</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd 6 ast
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> 
> 
> No, that'd be Jason Kidd


Actually it is AI


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

How far distance was his last 3 pointer he hit?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> How far distance was his last 3 pointer he hit?


It was a good 8 or 9 feet behind the line, so about 30 feet, the international line is 21 feet I believe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I heard it was 35 feet, I think on ESPN.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup, 35 feet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope this shooting continues on into the regular season, and playoffs.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I think everyone that is a Philly fan hopes his shooting continues on into the season and then into the playoffs. Except for all of his opponents.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I believe when Iverson first entered the league he was considered a pretty good 3 point shooter and even participated in a Three Point Shootout during All-Star Weekend. I wonder if he lost his touch these past few years or the defenses are getting better.


----------

